

You should follow me on Twitter - fun2have
http://www.dustincurtis.com/you_should_follow_me_on_twitter.html

======
JacobAldridge
The original discussion - interesting that it's been 800 days, in which time
Dustin's findings have become so ubiquitous that a HN Search for "Dustin
Curtis Twitter" shows a number of comments about how annoying it to see this
phrase at the bottom of every blog!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=704738>

